# Mooch and Phantom



## Beth_Laubenthal (Oct 24, 2011)

Now that I have introduced myself on the main page, I should introduce my "ferals" here.

My oldest is Mooch (torty). I really don't know if I could consider her a feral. She was orphaned by a feral cat at 3 weeks of age. That's when I got her. The rest of her brothers and sisters, even though they were adopted at the same time as her, act feral. She's the only lap cat who lives up to her name from the litter. She does not trust men, except my husband who she absolutely adores. I've had her since I was 17. She is my world. Comforts me when I have a migraine. Stays by my side when I am sick. When I was living with my husband and I had an arguement with the inlaw, I took her with me to my parents. She kept everyone up all night looking for her daddy.

My newest addition is Phantom (calico). Phantom is about a year old. Feral. Been around humans for 3 months now. She is Mooch's great neice. Same colony. Walked into a former neighbor's garage to give birth. I adopted her when the shelter and the former neighbor wanted to euthanize her. I took her home. I don't know what happened, but she went from being the most skittish frightened cat to the most clingy cat on earth. I don't get it. When strangers are around, she is no where to be seen. When it's just me and the husband, she is an "In your face" cat.

Of course, our only cat that did not come from a feral colony is Patches. She loves Mooch and Phantom. She's 2 years old and the boss/owner of this apartment. Typical cat.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome to our group. I never, ever thought I would be taken in by stray cats but I was and I love it. I had lots of cats (momma and her kittens and a "friend") but now I'm down to 2 and I worry and fuss over them. It's so rewarding to have your little wild ones come to rely on you and start to be less afraid. Mine are still wild but they are getting better all the time. Post pics of your brood is you have them, we'd love to see them.


----------

